# Merus Labs (MSL)



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

Merus Labs, a junior pharmaceutical on the TSX and NASDAQ, has agreed to be acquired by European company Norgine at 1.65 CAD per share all cash. While this represents a 63% premium over the recent closing price, I'm still at a loss on the position (1.74 cost). It is currently at 3-4 cents discount to the merger price. For 3,000 shares, that's 90-120 dollars (1.8 - 2.4% overall). For a four month wait, I think that's enough of a difference for me to want to wait it out until it becomes delisted or for the gap valuation to close to 1 cent.

This stock represents the last of my ventures into pharmaceuticals, after having cemented a large loss on Concordia in April. Good grief.


----------

